# NAS Charlie pier info 4/2 &4/3



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Navy 
BallCommittee Fund RaiserOpen Saturday, April 2 from 0700-MIDNIGHTSunday, April 3 from 0700—1800Burgers & Hotdogs, Sodas & Water for sale by your Navy Ball Committee*Charlie Pier, NASPDonations accepted*Saltwater fishing license required for ages 16-65Open to Active Duty/Retired Military & DoD Personnel –ID Required*Rules*
Make donations to access Charlie Pier at pier entrance
Kids must be supervised by an adult
MUST BE WITHIN LEGAL CATCH IAW FLORIDA WILDLIFE CONSERVATION -You can keep what you catch 
Bring what you need; fishing pole, bait, coolers for fish caught only, chairs, tents & umbrellas
You can leave & return at any time as long as you check out with cashier
Various command associations will provide food & drinks for sale
No coolers with food or drinks will be allowed
NO ALCOHOL ALLOWED ON PIER
No gutting of fish on the pier
All your trash must be cleaned up before you leave
No POV parking/driving on pier
Any questions contact Lt. Gary L. Lane (850)554-5597ABECS Bartell (757)636-9942All proceeds go towards Navy Birthday Ball
​


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Holy cow your quick, is your e-mail set up to auto forward to the forum when the words "charlie" and "pier" are in the subject line?


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

The sooner the info is out there, the more folks there are that can take advantage of the opportunity


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

hope something like this comes up when i get back to FL in May!


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Charlie Pier 4/8-4/10*

There at it again!!! Peir will be open, all previous rules apply. Opening will begin Friday 4pm-Midnight, 7am-Midnight, and Sunday 7am-6pm.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

So far one slot red caught by a patron to the pier. This is just from what I can see from the front desk at the gate.


----------

